# Caught several tarpon in POC last week



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Here's a report from six days of fishing POC ending last Sunday. We fished around tarpon most of the time, catching a variety of fish. We had tarpon guide Curtiss Cash with us, two of those days. Story and pics at:

http://seafavorites.tumblr.com/


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Awesome trip ! 

Tarpon + snook, both i've never caught, would just be a dream.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Tarpon for the trophy,Snook for the dinner plate.
Catching both ..priceless. 
Way to go!


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

Excellent post , very cool, I'm with you on not wading buffet lines with a thousand tourist. Really appreciate your sharing tactics with 2coolers. Great pictures. Spent a good bit of time in Gainesville this summer, nice town, big trees everywhere. I like paying football players better.


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

Nice meeting you out on the water. Glad ya'll got on the fish. We had zero luck the day we met you


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Marc, nice to meet you guys. We stayed five minutes longer after you headed for Pass Cavallo, I think we were the last boat on the jetty Sunday. We passed behind you and headed into the Pass, for the scenic tour back to town. Had the barbecue sandwiches of our lives at Art's BBQ before getting on the road home.


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

Hi Joe... good to see you made it back to POC! Lots of good times back in the days of the Hwy 35 Fishing Club listening to Jimmy tell his stories. Hey, is Art's the new BBQ place in POC... haven't tried it yet.


----------



## billr23 (Jul 26, 2008)

KT is always on those tarpon! Love that photo of the snook (I have been looking for that one myself).


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

Headed down there tomorrow for a solid week of runnin and gunnin. Hopefully it works out as well as yours.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Yes Art's BBQ is across the street from Cathy's Seafood. I always tell Art to put up a bigger sign there on 185, people drive right past it.

After resting for a week, I'm ready to go right back. It should only get better there, though the mullet are generally less plentiful from the migrating surface swarms we just saw. I've seen days out there in October where the tarpon and reds outnumbered the bait supply, and we had to scrounge with a castnet for anything we could find. My Port Arthur buds would just bring a flat of menhaden shad as a backup, which got a little soft after 3-4 days. Of course we didn't have **** Pops back then.



teamfirstcast said:


> Hi Joe... good to see you made it back to POC! Lots of good times back in the days of the Hwy 35 Fishing Club listening to Jimmy tell his stories. Hey, is Art's the new BBQ place in POC... haven't tried it yet.


----------



## eesmike (Aug 18, 2010)

Can you still get tarpon this late off the POC jetties? If so, I might make a trip!


----------



## TexasCub (Jun 11, 2011)

Saw several tarpon roll in the jettys last weekend, one looked to be a good fish.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

There should be plenty around POC in October. We used to catch them until Halloween. There's a story on late tarpon in the October issue of Texas Saltwater magazine.


----------



## rvd (Mar 30, 2006)

Trouthappy said:


> Here's a report from six days of fishing POC ending last Sunday. We fished around tarpon most of the time, catching a variety of fish. We had tarpon guide Curtiss Cash with us, two of those days. Story and pics at:
> 
> http://seafavorites.tumblr.com/


I just read your blog about your POC trip, great trip and story. Thanks for sharing. I have a hard time prying my boys out of a bow stand in October, I'm going to use your blog and pics for leverage this year. Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

you think arts bbq is good, have you tried his bbq stuffed potato? that thing will send you comatose for a good 3 hours after eating...


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

I wrote the report on Sept. 14, so surely that's before bow season. And yes I've had Art's stuffed BBQ potato, quite a meal. We generally head offshore early with coffee and a few egg and potato breakfast tacos from Speedy's and eat them about 10 a.m. when they start worrying us. Come back in later with a real appetite. Late at night, that tackle store across from Art's will make old-fashioned burgers as late as 10 p.m. and they've saved us a time or two. They have good tackle in there, like Ande leader for tarpon.


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

http://www.martyslanding.com/features/mamas-kitchen/


----------



## rvd (Mar 30, 2006)

Trouthappy said:


> I wrote the report on Sept. 14, so surely that's before bow season. And yes I've had Art's stuffed BBQ potato, quite a meal. We generally head offshore early with coffee and a few egg and potato breakfast tacos from Speedy's and eat them about 10 a.m. when they start worrying us. Come back in later with a real appetite. Late at night, that tackle store across from Art's will make old-fashioned burgers as late as 10 p.m. and they've saved us a time or two. They have good tackle in there, like Ande leader for tarpon.


Not sure where I got October from, thanks again for sharing. If any of you tarpon guys see a soft looking bald headed guy with a boatful of kids in a grey extreme in POC and want to give us some tarpon tips please feel free to do so. We are currently 1 for 8 (years that is) and are open to any and all suggestions.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

You should probably fish the tarpon tournament, those guys have all the tricks and tackle. And they can call you in on a hot bite. It would save a lot of guesswork out there.


----------



## rvd (Mar 30, 2006)

Trouthappy said:


> You should probably fish the tarpon tournament, those guys have all the tricks and tackle. And they can call you in on a hot bite. It would save a lot of guesswork out there.


We do intend to fish the tournament this year, appears to be a solid group of guys.


----------

